# Feature Request: Add CPU load average?



## Solaris17 (Dec 12, 2020)

GPU-Z already includes a field for system ram usage and cpu temp, but would it be possible to add a CPU load average? Having that in the logs would make it easier than relying on heavier tools that monitor all things, when trying to measure performance.

I'm not suggesting it needs to be front and center in any way, just a small field like the others under sensors maybe so it can drop to log?

Per-core I dont think is really needed at all, just an average would be sufficient to get the general idea of how the systems doing or had done.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 13, 2020)

good idea, i can add that, default off


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2021)

Is this still on the list?


----------



## londiste (Mar 7, 2021)

Would load average with configurable threshold be more useful?
Say, only calculate average when load is above 75%. That would allow excluding the idle periods from average.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2021)

Totally forgot about this request. Will try to get it added to next release


----------

